# Pasadas de losa



## kekenye

Hola 
Estoy traduciendo al inglés las epecificaciones técnicas de seguridad de un proyecto de construcción de un edificio de oficinas y me he encontrado con este témino y me ha sido imposible traducirlo...
 
_Todas las *pasadas de losa*, viga o muro  serán efectuadas por la empresa Constructora, en donde los cortes  de  penetración  e  instalación  de   mangas  o  marcos  a  través  de  muros  y  otras superficies deberán ser ejecutadas de una manera profesional._
 
este es mi intento:
 
_All the slabs, beams and walls shall be built by the Construction Company and every plunge cutting and hose or frames installation through walls and other surfaces shall be performed professionally. _
 
 
No he logrado encontrar la palabra pasadas por ninguna partem mucho menos pasadas de losas. Quizás alguien con más experiencia en temas de construcción sepa de qué estamos hablando.
 
De antemano
muchas gracias


----------



## jalibusa

All (through-holes) (breaches) in slabs, beams and walls shall be made (me atreví a cambiar "built"; decidí vos) by the CC, and all plunge cuts and mounting of hoses and frames in walls and other surfaces shall be profesionally made.


----------



## Vampiro

kekenye said:


> Quizás alguien con más experiencia en temas de construcción sepa de qué estamos hablando.


Se refiere a las perforaciones dejadas exprofeso en las losas para el paso de cañerías, bandejas eléctricas, o ductos de cualquier tipo.
Si alguien olvida dejarlas, se puede perforar después, pero no es lo óptimo, porque se afecta la enfierradura.
La ingeniería civil no es mi especialidad, pero espero que te sirva de algo el aporte.
Saludos.
_


----------



## kekenye

jalibusa said:


> All (through-holes) (breaches) in slabs, beams and walls shall be made (me atreví a cambiar "built"; decidí vos) by the CC, and all plunge cuts and mounting of hoses and frames in walls and other surfaces shall be profesionally made.


 

Gracias Jalibusa por todas las correcciones.
creo que me voy a quedar con Through-holes, porque explica la fución, pero aún lo logro dar con *pasadas*. ¿Sabes tú si se utiliza sólo en Chile? ¿O es demasiado específico?

Gracias denuevo.


----------



## kekenye

Vampiro said:


> Se refiere a las perforaciones dejadas exprofeso en las losas para el paso de cañerías, bandejas eléctricas, o ductos de cualquier tipo.
> Si alguien olvida dejarlas, se puede perforar después, pero no es lo óptimo, porque se afecta la enfierradura.
> La ingeniería civil no es mi especialidad, pero espero que te sirva de algo el aporte.
> Saludos.
> _


 
Gracias por la aclaración Vampiro. Era más menos lo que me imaginaba, pero como no logro encontrar el término en ninguna parte, me estaba quedando con la pura imaginación. 
¿Alguna idea de como decirlo en inglés?


----------



## jalibusa

kekenye said:


> Gracias Jalibusa por todas las correcciones.
> creo que me voy a quedar con Through-holes, porque explica la fución, pero aún lo logro dar con *pasadas*. ¿Sabes tú si se utiliza sólo en Chile? ¿O es demasiado específico?
> 
> Gracias denuevo.


 Las pasadas son exactamente eso: perforaciones, brechas, agujeros pasantes hechos en una losa después que fraguó.


----------



## kekenye

jalibusa said:


> Las pasadas son exactamente eso: perforaciones, brechas, agujeros pasantes hechos en una losa después que fraguó.


 
No es mi intención abusar, si no aprovechar este foro.
Tengo otra pregunta respecto a lo mismo, pero con diferencias y no sé si abrir otro hilo...siento que éste acoge muy bien mi siguiente duda:

es respecto al mismo texto
*Las cañerías aisladas no se aislarán en las pasadas por las mangas.*
 
Ahora mi duda se dirige a la palabra MANGAS
 
Ayuda por favor. Cuento con el diccionario de Wordreference y algunos otros online, pero a pesar que suelen ser bastante completos, no me han logrado apoyar con estos términos.
 
Gracias.


----------



## mora

Hola:

pasadas de losa, viga o muro = cutouts

_All the *cutouts in *slabs, beams and walls shall be *completed *by the Construction Company and every plunge *cut* and hose or *frame* installation through walls and other surfaces shall be performed professionally. _

Saludos,

Mora


----------



## jalibusa

Insulated pipes will be bare (or will be bared) when passing through a "manga?".


----------



## mora

manga = pipe sleeve

http://www.seamtekinc.com/STI_Catalog/204.pdf

Insulated pipes shall be uninsulated when passing through pipe sleeves.


----------

